# Luftwaffe Target Codes



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2008)

Found this website that has in addition to an extensive diary of the Luftwaffe recon unit 122, it has the target codes for the UK used by the Luftwaffe.

UK Target Codes


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats pretty cool thanks nj


----------

